

Taking your Site from One to One Million Users by Kevin Rose - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/creativity/taking-your-site-from-one-to-one-million-users-by-kevin-rose/

======
coob
Is there a followup talk on how to take it back down to one user? :)

~~~
ahmicro
Just shut down :)

